# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Worst Part of the Day for the Balding Guy?

## stopfallingout

What is the worst part of the day for us bald/balding guys?  And the answer can't be every part....that's too easy.

For me, as a guy who is in early stages of balding, the worst part is definitely washing/brushing my hair.  As I know with every touch of my hair, I am losing precious follicles.  It's horrible.  

Any thoughts?

----------


## sausage

EVERY part of the day is god damn awful.

But If I had to pick one part of the day that has annoyed me the most throughout my baldness hell its definitely the morning!

Waking up with greasy messed up balding hair, instantly having to get to the bathroom before anyone see's you including your sleeping girlfriend so that you can wash it, and style it so it at least looks ok.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Morning too.  The hair is all flat and the thinness super obvious.

But I don't feel any kind of rush to fix it.

If I had a girl..well hell that'd be awesome AND in the manner of honesty, I wouldn't attempt to hide it from her.  If she's with me she's with *me*

----------

